# TB testing 86580 and 99202 with dx V741?



## LIZA (Aug 31, 2011)

Would this be appropriate to bill without modifier 25 and only dx V741?


----------



## dadhich.girish (Aug 31, 2011)

Perfectly so.  We have been doing it for long without any issue.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Same for us*

We have billed for these services in this manner and never had a problem with any payer, government or commercial.


----------

